# IH-464 won't start



## Ed Gardner (Nov 14, 2017)

My IH-464 gas will turn over but no spark. When I turn on the key it fires on the first click rather than the start position and sometimes turns over on start position. I have replaced the rectifier and the start switch without any fix. Any suggestions?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Ed, welcome to the tractor forum.

I'm not sure I understand your comment "When I turn on the key it fires on the first click rather than the start position and sometimes turns over on start position."

Are you saying that your IH 464 sometimes cranks with the keyswitch in the "run" position, and sometimes in the "start" position? Wiring error/problem or defective keyswitch. Also check for frayed/bare wires touching. 

No spark? Have you checked the points & Condenser, coil, and distributor cap? Are you getting power to the coil input?


----------



## Ed Gardner (Nov 14, 2017)

There were wires crossed & the firing on run is fixed. It looks like I need a new coil since there is 12V in and nothing out


----------



## Bushpig (Jul 17, 2017)

Test your coil.
Test Ohm's from the two small posts you should have 3-3.6 mOhms
From the + to the lead outlet (center where your wire goes to distributor) should be 6-10K ohms.
If you put your meter on the outlet and it actually fired.. you could easily fry your meter. I normally like to see 8-10K on the secondary.

For reference
https://www.yourmechanic.com/article/how-to-test-a-spark-plug-ignition-coil-by-eduardo-ruelas


----------

